# concurent racing program:marathon and cycling?



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

Has anyone successfully managed to train concurrently for both a marathon (running, not mtb) and racing (road and mtb)? I've run 13 marathons and have raced some on the bike but never in the same season. I don't know if its even possible. This year, there's a marathon I'd like to run that is right around the start of the cycling race season. Is there a way to do both? If so, how would you schedule workouts, etc.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## spiffomatic (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got no scientific advice for you, but it certainly can be done. You might consider searching triathlon/duathlon training plans and add some high intensity to the rides and perhaps take it out of some of the running. I haven't done it at a high level, but have been a 3:00+/cat 3 level at the same time. Currently only running here and there (for injury prevention and to make sure I can run with my wife when I want to.

Biggest suggestion would be to not sacrifice rest, consider often doing days where you get in, say a :30 easy run and a more focused ride later in the day. Don't skip out on the long runs of 2+ hours because (I've always found at least) you really need those if you have strong aspirations in the marathon. I have also found that long rides (3-5hrs) can truly do wonders for your running's aerobic side. Also, perhaps drop the frequency of your harder running intervals (don't omit completely though) and focus the high intensity on tough riding workouts. A marathon is a slow steady slog with no real sprint needed (unless you're truly competitive at a high level), versus a pretty constant need for the higher intensity in road racing (or mtb),

I guess that's just some vague advice. I don't think you'll exactly optimize either sport but they can in fact complement each other to a certain degree. Also, I'd consider shifting the primary focus of your training briefly as you approach each key event. Good luck!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure; marathoners and triathletes win cat 5 races all the time. Some of them go on to upgrade.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

spiffomatic said:


> I've got no scientific advice for you, but it certainly can be done. You might consider searching triathlon/duathlon training plans and add some high intensity to the rides and perhaps take it out of some of the running. I haven't done it at a high level, but have been a 3:00+/cat 3 level at the same time. Currently only running here and there (for injury prevention and to make sure I can run with my wife when I want to.
> 
> Biggest suggestion would be to not sacrifice rest, consider often doing days where you get in, say a :30 easy run and a more focused ride later in the day. Don't skip out on the long runs of 2+ hours because (I've always found at least) you really need those if you have strong aspirations in the marathon. I have also found that long rides (3-5hrs) can truly do wonders for your running's aerobic side. Also, perhaps drop the frequency of your harder running intervals (don't omit completely though) and focus the high intensity on tough riding workouts. A marathon is a slow steady slog with no real sprint needed (unless you're truly competitive at a high level), versus a pretty constant need for the higher intensity in road racing (or mtb),
> 
> I guess that's just some vague advice. I don't think you'll exactly optimize either sport but they can in fact complement each other to a certain degree. Also, I'd consider shifting the primary focus of your training briefly as you approach each key event. Good luck!


Good advice - many thanks! Realistically, I don't expect to run my fastest marathon or be at my best in cycling, but would like to optimize training as much as I can in both disciplines. Your tip on reducing interval workouts for the running part makes good sense as it probably takes the hardest toll physically.


----------

